# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Segelpalette

## Unregistriert

Hallo wsste gerne eure meinung zu folgender Frage:
Ist eine segelpalette von 4,8-6,0-7,5 bei 76 kg als aufsteiger okay?
oder sollte ich besonders bei den kleineren gren noch ne zwischengre nehmen (5,3).
Mein problem ist, dass das budget begrenzt ist und ich bis jetzt erst ein gun flash 6,0er hab.
Gre
Jo

----------


## marc

... ist aber auch abhngig von deinem Brettvolumen, deinem Fahrknnen (sicheres Trapez und Schlaufenfahren), deinem Revier bzw wie konstant die Winde dort sind.

Aber im Prinzip (ohne die vorgenannten Parameter zu kennen) ist die Abstufung sinnvoll, wenn du das 6,0 schon hast. Das Gun sollte auch druckpunktstabil genug sein um es bis zum 4,7er zu fahren 
Ich htte zwar fr meine Homespot fr die zwei Kleineren je einen 0,5qm mehr gewhlt. Aber ich bin auch nicht gerade schmchtig gebaut. 

Ich fahr als Aufsteiger (mit damals 82kg) 5,7/ 6,7/ 7,8 qm mit einem Freerider von 144ltr und Serien Freeridefinne 44cm und bei strkeren Wind fr das 5,7/ teils auch das 6,7er mit einer 34cm Freemovefinne. Wobei ich das 5,7er eigentlich nur am Gardasee fr den Peler(Vento) brauche. An meinem Binnensee ist der Wind so unkonstant und big, da ich hauptschlich die beiden Groen fahre.

----------


## max2air

Hi,
ein 5,3er wr natrlich super, aber brauchst du echt nicht. Hatte auch mal das Flash 6,0 und das kannst du echt so lange fahren bis du locker auf ein 4,7er umsteigen kannst.

----------


## Unregistriert

danke, volumen wre brigens 130 liter, wenn ich besser werd, werd ich diesen sommer hoffentlich  :Wink:  auf ein 110er umsteigen

----------


## Unregistriert

Hi 
neues problem, extrem rgerlich!
Platzprobleme im Keller.
Deswegen bin ich mittlerweile am suchen nach ner lsung mglichst viele Windbedingungen mit einem mast [430] und einer gabel [bis 205] abzudecken.
Das heit ich will alle segel mit dem einen mast und der einen gabel fahren.
Die frage, die sich fr mich jetzt stellt ist, ob ein 6,8er oder 6,9er berhaupt sinnvoll ist, oder ob das vielleicht nur rausgeschmissenes geld ist.

----------


## TomFlensburg

4,8 auf 6,0 ist schon grenzwertig. Auf Flachwasser geht das vielleicht noch mit dem 6,0er berpowert bis zum 4,8er, aber auf dem Meer ist das schon bischen ber der Grenze glaube ich. Da ist der Seegang schon ziemlich gross. Und solltest Du auf nem See fahren wirst Du ein 4,8er wohl eh nicht so oft fahren.

Vielleicht macht ein 5,0er oder eher noch ein 5,3er mehr Sinn. Viel kleiner ist auf 110L auch nicht angesagt.

----------


## Unregistriert

na das mit den 4,8 hab ich mittlerweile eingesehen  :Wink: 
Werde wohl eher was zwischen 5,0 und 5,3 holen.
Allerdings bin ich mit den groen segeln immer noch net weiter, ob das sinnvoll ist mit dem 6,9er?! Bringt mir son segel mit dem eigentlich zu kleinen 430er masten und der entsprechend niedrigeren masthrte, denn noch gengend angleitvorteile gegenber dem 6er ?

----------


## Unregistriert

Kann mir denn niemand sagen, ob sich ein 6,9 als erweiterung zum 6er lohnt?  :Frown: 
Ich wollt nmlich sptestens morgen bestellen, weil ich schon nchste woche in den urlaub fahr  :Smile:

----------


## foldi

Kommt immer auf die beiden Segel an. 
Beispiel V8 6,5 gegen 6,5 (auch Neil Pryde, Super Nova ).
Das V8 fhlt sich dagegen wie ein 7,5er an.

Schau doch mal die Einsatbereiche der verschiedenen Segel an.
Z.Bp. hier: http://www.neilpryde.com/en/2006/sails/sailchart.php 
.

----------


## Unregistriert

hi, hab das mit dem vergleichen von den einsatzbereichen mal gemacht,
pryde is mir aber eindeutig zu teuer. Da bleib ich lieber bei gun  :Wink: 
Aber welches segel von gun ist na das angleitstrkste?

----------


## Free your mind

Hi,
also der Booster ist schon ziemlich stark im Angleiten, es ist ja auch das Freerace-Segel von Gun!
Wenn du allerdings mehr Freeride orientiert bist dann wrde ich das Tempo oder Flash nehmen.
Alles zum Nachlesen unter:
http://www.gunsails.de/de/kat.php?k=2

----------


## naish the hero

Es kommt immer darauf an was Du fr Segel fhrst,bzw fahren willst.Willst Du Frh angleiten und gleichzeitig einen groen Windbereich abdecken kommst Du um ein gutes Camber Segel (gebrauchtes M7/m8 Booster) nicht drumherum.Mein grtes Segel (ich ahb 83kg)ist ein Gun m7 mir 8,8 qm.Das Fahre ich von 3-obere 5Bft.Bei 5-6 fahre ich ein 6,5 Freeride Segel und ab 6 Bft mein 5.7qm Gun Wavesegel was ich auch noch bei gut 7 Bft fahren kann.Mehr Wind hab ich selten(hab aber noch ein 5,0 gun Wave und ein 4,5er fr alle Flle)Pro 10 kg Krpergewicht kannst Du einen qm abziehen.D.h. fr Dich wenn Du Frh ins Gleiten kommen mchtes ein 7,8 Race /Freerace Segel dann noch ein 5,7er und ein 4,8 er wenn Du gerne auch mal berpowert fhrst.Ansonsten msstest Du am besten ab dem 5,7 immer noch eine zwischenstufe(o,5qm einbauen).Das als grobe Richtung.Entscheidend sind natrlich auch Deine Vorlieben ob Du leiber schnellk oder Manverorientiert surfst.Aber das wirst Du noch herausfinden Aloha

----------


## Unregistriert

Was mich jetzt aber auch mal interessieren wrde, ist, ob man ein 6,9er Segel (sagen wir mal Luff 477) noch mit nem 430er Mast fahren kann. Verlngerungen mit 48 cm gibt es ja. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit? Oder wird dann das Segel zu schwamming und indirekt?

----------


## Finnenkratzer

hm.

wrd ich nicht machen. ich wrde maximal 30 verlngern. 40 im notfall wenn der andere mast hin is ;-)
aber 47 - n...
bei race-segeln mit cambern kommst du ja da je nach art fast an den camber und bei der vorliekspannung verbiegt sich auf die dauer auch die verlngerung.

----------


## Unregistriert

also berpowert fahr ich eigentlich berhaupt nicht gerne...
bin da eher der manvertyp.
Dann sind camber wohl eh nichts, oder?

----------


## DMac

also irgenwie verstehe ich das nicht so recht:
du willst frh angleiten, bist aber nicht gerne berpowert und mehr so ein mannvertyp? du willst alles mit einer gabel abdecken und mit einem mast? hast ein brett? willst auf dem see und auf dem meer surfen, egal ob flachwasser oder auch (gemigte) welle? das geht so nicht. schon gar nicht mit nur einem mast. du kannst nicht ein 6.9er frhangleitsegel (womglich noch mit nem camber) mit einem 430er mast fahren, da die hrte und biegeverhalten berhaupt nicht passt, genauso kannst die mit nem 490er oder 460er mast, der wahrscheinlich fr das 6.XXer segel optimal ist, ein 4.xxer oder 5.xxer mannversegel oder neudeutsch frrestyle oder freeride segel fahren, das ist nur krampf. am see mag das evtl. noch gehen, aber auch das wrde ich mir nicht antun. auf dem meer ist das berhaupt nicht empfehlenswert und macht keinen spa.
cu on water
dmac

----------


## Unregistriert

na deswegen post ich das hier ja auch *g*
damit ich gewissheit hab, dass das nicht geht  :Big Smile:

----------


## Unregistriert

spa beseite, ich habs mittlerweile eingesehen, dass zumindest noch ein neuer mast her muss...

----------


## Unregistriert

achja nummer drei  :Wink: 
ich fahr aufm (binnen-)see, aber im urlaub halt an die (nord-)see

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich wrdeher 7,0 oder 7,2 nehmen bei 76kg. Das ist gro genug & mehr macht dann eh keinen Spa mehr & Bringt Dich hchstens bei 2kmh weniger Wind noch ins gleiten.
Die Segelgren wurd ich in gleichen Prozentschritten nehmen. Also zum 7,2er das 6er & dann kommt 5,35 raus (20% kleiner).
Grere Schritte wrdich nicht machen. Sonst bist Du stndig mit dem falschen Segel am Wasser & hast nicht einmal ein passendes an Land.


hang loose

Fritz

----------


## Unregistriert

Ach ja:

Ein Mast ist nicht gut.  Dazu, da er gar nicht zum groen Segel pat (IMCS & so) mut Du dann auch jedesmal wenn sich der Wind ndert abriggen. Da bleibst Du dann meist eisern mit dem falschen Segel am Wasser, um Dir die Action zu ersparen. Oft geht der Wind auch auf &ab, da ist es dann sehr hilfreich das 2.Segel schon fertig am Strand zu haben.

Eine Gabel kann ok sein.

----------

